
Is Android doomed? - todd8
http://www.quora.com/Android-OS/Is-Android-doomed
======
takeda
It feels like the post is from 2008.

------
paulddraper
If by doomed, you mean relegated to only 79% market share (that being the cost
conscious portion of the market), then yes it is doomed.

------
lutusp
It's more than a little bit humorous to see a Quora post wondering if Android
is doomed.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes it is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8379973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8379973)

------
Zigurd
Takes the bait... click...

The author of the post a "grizzled game industry veteran." That explains a few
things, while leaving others tantalizingly unclear. Such as that while the
game industry can suck, it usually takes a few years of sleeping under bridges
to get "grizzled."

------
michaelcampbell
By
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines),
no.

